# Why People Prefer Linux?



## sunzeal (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi

The few reason why Linux lover say they prefer Linux over Windows is :

It is more Stable
Immune to Virus
Open Source

Does those thing makes Linux more better??

If you compare it with Windows 7 than you will see:-

Better GUI
Tons of Softwares
You virtually get any type of software in Windows

Well, i have seen people running all around to get Download Accelerators like IDM, etc etc to run on their Linux but why just don't they use Windows?


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2011)

because it's so kawaii *i10.glitter-graphics.org/pub/815/815960egxvshwue2.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2011)

Because people have no lives and too much time in their hands.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 18, 2011)

I see a flame war coming.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 18, 2011)

@Kl@w-24 : I guess you are right. 

@OP:
Why People Prefer Linux?
You mean why 1% of the people who use Linux (Source: OS market share news) do so?

Well, "immune to virus" has got nothing to do with it, IMO, since it comes down to which OS is more popular and have greater advantage for creating a virus.
The most important reason is I think, is that Linux is Open Source.


----------



## Krow (Apr 19, 2011)

sunzeal said:


> Well, i have seen people running all around to get Download Accelerators like IDM, etc etc to run on their Linux but why just don't they use Windows?



One size does not fit all.


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2011)

I use Ubuntu because:

1) It is very easy to use.
2) I plug my hardware like printer/scanner/bluetooth dongle and it just works. No driver installation required.
3) I connected my Nokia 5800 once, and it immediately recognised it as a modem and connected me to the Internet.
4) No viruses.
5) More stable.



sunzeal said:


> Well, i have seen people running all around to get Download Accelerators like IDM, etc etc to run on their Linux but why just don't they use Windows?


I personally use this in Arch linux + KDE: KDE - KGet - Download Manager


----------



## Anorion (Apr 19, 2011)

Is that a trick question? There is Hanna Montana Linux. There is no Hanna Montana Windows


----------



## sunzeal (Apr 19, 2011)

> I connected my Nokia 5800 once, and it immediately recognised it as a modem and connected me to the Internet.



Well, you don't get an OVI suite for Linux, do you ?



> It is very easy to use



It took me days to find out how to hide a partition of a drive, still was not able to figure out even via Ubuntu Forum, their answers are kinda complicated for newbies.

So fore newbies Windows is easy to use i guess as it does not involve more code stuff.


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2011)

sunzeal said:


> Well, you don't get an OVI suite for Linux, do you ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nokia hasn't made any Ovi Suite for Linux. Bloatware anyways.

Would you be more clear about 'hiding a partition'?? 

My father is a newbie. He finds Ubuntu easier to use than Windows. Just because Linux is different doesn't mean that it is difficult to use. And everything has its learning curve. To make the perfect judgement, use Ubuntu for some time as you have _only_ been using Windows since years. I hardly touch Command-line in Ubuntu, anyways.


----------



## Joker (Apr 19, 2011)

yea..distros like ubuntu is so much easier to use these days.

then u have people who moan about linux partitioning when they are installing after windows. i will give an apples to apples comparison...ever tried installing windows after linux??? no windows setup wont allow u to easily do that and make things 10000x difficult.



vineet369 said:


> Well, "immune to virus" has got nothing to do with it, IMO, since it comes down to which OS is more popular and have greater advantage for creating a virus.


linux still has a rocksolid base compared to flawed windows core. use it and u'll realise it. 

and it surely has very very less vulnerabilties compared to windows--the reason why it is used in servers. due to opensource nature, vulnerabilities also get patched up quickly.

if u think that linux has no viruses because hackers dont want to target linux machines..then think again...u can take the internet of a whole country down if u take handful of linux servers down. and hence windows client machines will also be affected.



sunzeal said:


> Well, i have seen people running all around to get Download Accelerators like IDM, etc etc to run on their Linux but why just don't they use Windows?


do u really think these "download accelerators" really accelerate? i dont thinkso.
and these are windows softwares..dont expect these to run in linux just like windows wont run mac ilife suite.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 19, 2011)

well I prefer and use Linux because it is open source.
Why waste 7K in purchasing a Windows when you can get a Linux for free. You can do everything (except hardcore gaming). What else is there to expect!


----------



## sunzeal (Apr 19, 2011)

> do u really think these "download accelerators" really accelerate? i dont thinkso.



yes i think so, Download Accelerators really Accelerates and that's the reason their are 1000s of people using IDM which is d best Download Accelerator.

+ their are 100s of people running all around google trying to find IDM for Linux (google search it you will get loads of threads for IDM for Linux)



> Why waste 7K in purchasing a Windows when you can get a Linux for free.



Well that can be considered as an excuse, i bet 95% of People using Windows at home are using the pirated version of Windows, even my College is using the Pirated Copy.


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 19, 2011)

I have been using Fedora for past 5 yrs. I use it because it is open source and free. It is very much secure than Windows. Hardware support is good. The best thing is it is good for programming. Pls!! Dont start a new Linux vs Windows war.


----------



## sunzeal (Apr 19, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> I have been using Fedora for past 5 yrs. I use it because it is open source and free. It is very much secure than Windows. Hardware support is good. The best thing is it is good for programming. Pls!! Dont start a new Linux vs Windows war.



well, its not a Linux vs Windows war, the only few options i see people say they use Linux is :-

Open Source
Stable
No Virus
Free.

I wonder do people using Linux ever like a GUI ??

I mean, Windows has Yahoo Messenger, MSN messenger with v good GUI but Linux has Pidgin.

Their are tons of similar things like that, the reason i said that i switched to Ubuntu because people praised it and i could last only for a day.

Only good thing i like about it is that it can be booted up from USB drive and No Virus.

Talking about stability, my Windows 7 has not crashed seen months.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 19, 2011)

I moved to Ubuntu because:

1. I spent rs.8 for the OS (to burn ISO image onto a CD)
2. It does everything that I used to do on windows (except gaming which I am not doing anymore)
3. Ubuntu Software Centre. superb way of finding and installing apps. don't even have to open a browser.
4. Lightweight and the fonts and colors are just supert (thanks to AA rendering)


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 19, 2011)

For me and many others, UI doesn't matter that much; and let me clear that I am including all the computer users (who are referred to as noobs by many). Like ico said, my father also didn't dislike any of the feature or UI of Ubuntu. As long as he is able to surf internet, open his documents and listen to the songs Linux is better because it doesn't cost a penny


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2011)

sunzeal said:


> well, its not a Linux vs Windows war, the only few options i see people say they use Linux is :-
> 
> Open Source
> Stable
> ...



Did you even see my reply


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 19, 2011)

sunzeal said:


> I wonder do people using Linux ever like a GUI ??


Yup Lunix lusers are command line nerds, they do all the work in terminal and don't even use a GUI. Weirdos.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 19, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yup Lunix lusers are command line nerds, they do all the work in terminal and don't even use a GUI. Weirdos.



Somethings telling me, *Lunix lusers* wasn't a typo


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 19, 2011)

Because it makes you look cool among your friends.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 19, 2011)

sunzeal said:


> It took me days to find out how to hide a partition of a drive, still was not able to figure out even via Ubuntu Forum, their answers are kinda complicated for newbies.


Can you please tell us in how many days you found to hide partitions in Windows? Did you go to Disk Management utility on the day you got introduced to Windows?
And now you are telling you gave up on Ubuntu in just one day because you didn't get how to hide your partitions? 



gagan007 said:


> well I prefer and use Linux because it is open source.
> Why waste 7K in purchasing a Windows when you can get a Linux for free.


Did you mean "FREE" instead of Open Source? 



sunzeal said:


> yes i think so, Download Accelerators really Accelerates and that's the reason their are 1000s of people using IDM which is d best Download Accelerator.


On what basis you are telling that IDM is *THE* best download accelerator? How many other download accelerators did you use? Tried FDM ever?



sunzeal said:


> + their are 100s of people running all around google trying to find IDM for Linux (google search it you will get loads of threads for IDM for Linux)


What does it prove?



sunzeal said:


> Well that can be considered as an excuse, i bet 95% of People using Windows at home are using the pirated version of Windows, even my College is using the Pirated Copy.


Agreed! Pirates!



sunzeal said:


> I wonder do people using Linux ever like a GUI ??


Did you ever hear about Compiz? If not, search Youtube for "Compiz" and watch the videos.



sunzeal said:


> I mean, Windows has Yahoo Messenger, MSN messenger with v good GUI but Linux has Pidgin.


And you don't like Pidgin's GUI, right?
Tell me one thing, what will you use; a software with very nice GUI which doesn't do much work versus a software with a okay GUI which does much more work than you would imagine?
Let me guess, what did you choose. You chose a software with nice GUI, right? Right?



sunzeal said:


> Their are tons of similar things like that, the reason i said that i switched to Ubuntu because people praised it and i could last only for a day.


You expected to learn ALL of the Ubuntu functionality in a day? Oh man, come on.. give it a break. There is a thing called learning curve.




sunzeal said:


> Talking about stability, my Windows 7 has not crashed seen months.


Aha.. I think people would say Linux is more stable that Windows. Did you hear it as Windows is not stable?

Quite offtopic, but I can surely see you have made up your mind against Linux just in a day. Buddy, be open to change. Be open to learn.  Sorry if I seemed quite harsh.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 19, 2011)

I very well understand difference between open source and free. When I mentioned price of Windows, I have to say free instead of open source.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 19, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I very well understand difference between open source and free. When I mentioned price of Windows, I have to say free instead of open source.
> If you think I am 16 year old, let me clear that for you because I am not.



LOL... Take it easy. Your sentence about Open source was followed by the price, thats why I asked. Because I can see many people here on TFD confused between Free and Open Source.


----------



## sunzeal (Apr 19, 2011)

> On what basis you are telling that IDM is THE best download accelerator? How many other download accelerators did you use? Tried FDM ever?



I am saying it on the basis of the user review.

I was not even using IDM from years, i used loads of Accelerators like DAP, Orbit etc etc i liked them until i used IDM.

IDM is a v good download mananger + v nice accelerator.



> And you don't like Pidgin's GUI, right?
> Tell me one thing, what will you use; a software with very nice GUI which doesn't do much work versus a software with a okay GUI which does much more work than you would imagine?
> Let me guess, what did you choose. You chose a software with nice GUI, right? Right?



If you think Pidgin has better features than Yahoo Messenger, then, lemme say, You are Wrong.

You cannot PC-PC call, you cannot be invisible to few people, you cannot connect your YM status to FB, you cannot chat to FB people via Yahoo Messenger, you cannot video call (for yahoo), you don't have those nice audibles like in YM, you don't have those nice looking emotions, you cannot send SMS message to person.



> Agreed! Pirates!



Doesn't matter much here.



> Aha.. I think people would say Linux is more stable that Windows. Did you hear it as Windows is not stable?



Well, i said Windows 7 does not crash much, but XP and Vista do crash often, so in general we are regarding Windows as all type of Windows, so yeah Windows is not as stable as Linux.



> Can you please tell us in how many days you found to hide partitions in Windows? Did you go to Disk Management utility on the day you got introduced to Windows?
> And now you are telling you gave up on Ubuntu in just one day because you didn't get how to hide your partitions



Well , i used Windows when i was 8-9 and i was using Windows 95,98 than XP > Vista > 7.

I did learn alot about Windows, and talking about Partition (yeah it was v imp to hide 1 partition  ) i went into Ubuntu Forums but answers were too detailed related to terminal stuff, even Google Didn't help on that.

Partitioning drive in 7 is just 1 minute work and even if i teach that to newbie he will learn it under 2 mins because of the GUI but in Ubuntu you have to open terminal and blah blah (i don't really understand what they really said).


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 19, 2011)

Garbage said:


> LOL... Take it easy. Your sentence about Open source was followed by the price, thats why I asked. Because I can see many people here on TFD confused between Free and Open Source.


And even more are confused between Free(ware) and Free 



sunzeal said:


> Partitioning drive in 7 is just 1 minute work and even if i teach that to newbie he will learn it under 2 mins because of the GUI but in Ubuntu you have to open terminal and blah blah (i don't really understand what they really said).


*www.aztcs.org/meeting_notes/winhardsig/harddrives/GPT2010-11-03/GPT2010-11-03_files/image046.jpg
*gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/screens/gparted_1_big.jpg

Erm...Next please.

And looks like the feature in Gnome to mount the partition is against usability, damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 19, 2011)

sunzeal said:


> If you think Pidgin has better features than Yahoo Messenger, then, lemme say, You are Wrong.
> 
> You cannot PC-PC call, you cannot be invisible to few people, you cannot connect your YM status to FB, you cannot chat to FB people via Yahoo Messenger, you cannot video call (for yahoo), you don't have those nice audibles like in YM, you don't have those nice looking emotions, you cannot send SMS message to person.



Okay. Good. It seems you have not gone through the complete list of Pidgin features. Would you mind to go through it once please?

Pidgin (software) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


And if you thinks Pidgin is the only IM client, then, there is Empathy.
Empathy (software) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

FYI, both supports multiple protocols including Yahoo!, XMPP (Google Talk, LiveJournal Talk, Gizmo5, Facebook, Nokia Ovi...), IRC, etc..

There is a huge software ecosystem behind Linux. Most of the softwares are designed to be do a specific task.

And for your partition hide thing, You could have used ntfs-config.

NTFS config

One more thing, instead of taking your frustration out on Linux, you could have asked for help in this forum as well. This forum has many el33t Linux g33ks to help.


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2011)

lol, who uses Yahoo Messenger in Windows anyways?? Bloatware. Pidgin ftw in Windows too. I use Skype for voice when I have to.

Lastly, the GUI of Ubuntu is much easier to use than Windows. Partitioning while setup too.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 19, 2011)

There's voice chat and video call with GTalk in Empathy as well, never used it since I don't have a headphone/webcam. I am not sure the same with Y!M but don't care about Yahoo.
Anyway there's GyachE for Y!M users, doesn't seem to be in development since 2007 but will probably work as well. 
Similarly for MSN, you have Emesene.


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2011)

There is GYachE Improved btw. Fork and under regular development.


----------



## sunzeal (Apr 19, 2011)

> lol, who uses Yahoo Messenger in Windows anyways??



well i have 230 friends in Yahoo Messenger, and i am sure 99% of them are using YM other 1% might be using ebuddy etc.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 19, 2011)

sunzeal said:


> well i have 230 friends in Yahoo Messenger, and i am sure 99% of them are using YM other 1% might be using ebuddy etc.



Okay. I have more than 200 contacts in Yahoo!, more than 300 in GTalk, more than 400 in Facebook and I manages them all in single Pidgin window. And I don't give a sh!t what the hell others are using to chat with me.

Now, whats the point?


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Okay. I have more than 200 contacts in Yahoo!, more than 300 in GTalk, more than 400 in Facebook and I manages them all in single Pidgin window. And I don't give a sh!t what the hell others are using to chat with me.
> 
> Now, whats the point?



Why you no understand that he might be using yahoo talk special features.


----------



## sunzeal (Apr 19, 2011)

> Okay. I have more than 200 contacts in Yahoo!, more than 300 in GTalk, more than 400 in Facebook and I manages them all in single Pidgin window. And I don't give a sh!t what the hell others are using to chat with me.
> 
> Now, whats the point



The point is i can do PC-PC calls and talk to each other, i start video calls, i Buzz, i send files, i start Photo Sharing, I play Multi-Player games, i send audibles, i send SMS to them directly from YM and their reply from phone i directly get in my YM Windows.

& i do that all with nice GUI unlike that of a crappy Pidgin GUI 

That's the point.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 19, 2011)

Show some respect to Linux.


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2011)

sunzeal said:


> The point is i can do PC-PC calls and talk to each other, i start video calls, i Buzz, i send files, i start Photo Sharing, I play Multi-Player games, i send audibles, i send SMS to them directly from YM and their reply from phone i directly get in my YM Windows.
> 
> & i do that all with nice GUI unlike that of a crappy Pidgin GUI
> 
> That's the point.


Blame Yahoo for not having a Linux messenger.

Pidgin isn't Yahoo's software.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 19, 2011)

sunzeal said:


> The point is i can do PC-PC calls and talk to each other, i start video calls, i Buzz, i send files, i start Photo Sharing, I play Multi-Player games, i send audibles, i send SMS to them directly from YM and their reply from phone i directly get in my YM Windows.
> 
> & i do that all with nice GUI unlike that of a crappy Pidgin GUI
> 
> That's the point.



Okay. So, if your whole and sole communication is soooo much dependent on Yahoo!, better stick with it. :s


----------



## sunzeal (Apr 19, 2011)

ico said:


> Blame Yahoo for not having a Linux messenger.
> 
> Pidgin isn't Yahoo's software.



Blame Linux for not being popular.


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2011)

sunzeal said:


> Blame Linux for not being popular.


Ubuntu Linux is still overall a better platform than Windows. So is Mac OS X.

Even Yahoo Messenger for Mac is very very buggy. I've used it too. I prefer Adium,

PS: I use all the three platforms day in and day out.


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2011)

sunzeal said:


> Blame Linux for not being popular.


Why you no stick to windows ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought this forum has had enough Linux vs Windows threads already.


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2011)

Another thing which I forgot to mention is, when I install Ubuntu, my important softwares are also installed right out of the box. (Firefox, Banshee, LibreOffice, Brasero) Not so in Windows.


----------



## Krow (Apr 20, 2011)

What is the point of this thread? Stubborn Windows zealots will never accept that people would want to use an alternative OS. 



sunzeal said:


> The point is i can do PC-PC calls and talk to each other, i start video calls, i Buzz, i send files, i start Photo Sharing, I play Multi-Player games, i send audibles, i send SMS to them directly from YM and their reply from phone i directly get in my YM Windows.



I used to depend on Y! Messenger in ancient history. Now I find the audibles, buzzing, mp games lame. Just my opinion.

I use Google video chat from my ubuntu firefox. Just needs a plugin and you can chat from your browser.

Free sms packs FTW. Who wants yahoo smsing?

For photo sharing, sending files, etc, I use Flickr, Gmail. Why Yahoo?

PC-PC calls not possible in Gmail chat? I think not.

I find Yahoo! Messenger bloatware.


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 20, 2011)

Krow said:


> What is the point of this thread? Stubborn Windows zealots will never accept that people would want to use an alternative OS.


Absolutely right!! Linux is still mainly used by experienced users. Most of the Windows users are novice or not much experienced.


----------



## Krow (Apr 20, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> Absolutely right!! Linux is still mainly used by experienced users. Most of the Windows users are novice or not much experienced.



Correction: Most of the novice users encounter Windows first. If they encounter Linux (like Ubuntu or Mint) before Windows, then I am sure your statement would not be applicable.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 20, 2011)

I thought the OP was serious in asking why some prefer Linux but reading his posts about PC-PC etc, i am actually laughing the guy still stuck with IMs as if his life depends on it. Get a life brother.

If you are serious, do read about the step-motherly attitude of big vendors and the FUD institutionalized by mega corporates.

Linux is a hobby for most of us and majority of us end up using Linux full time.

Piracy plays a huge part too.

I would request Mods to please lock this thread for it will serve no purpose.


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> Absolutely right!! Linux is still mainly used by experienced users. Most of the Windows users are novice or not much experienced.




Not at all. My family members including me are all novice users and they use Linux comfortably, just like me.

Locking the thread as I feel this is going nowhere. OP has used Windows for 13 years perhaps and Linux for less than a month. Obviously not in a position to comment properly.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey yeah got my family to use Linux as well (an ooold sabayon version) especially since my mom's office PCs are laden with viruses and also because windows xp crashed often on my config. theyr as comfortable with it as windows (which is not much from a techie's perspective). what they miss most is windows software
IMO if you are a novice at linux, you are a novice with computers in general, including windows
so statements such as "linux is for experts / advanced users only" does not make sense


----------

